# exception: Could not create stateless EJB StatelessEJB



## Seldon-X (30. Sep 2008)

Hallo,
bin Neueinsteiger in JavaEE.
Habe ein Projekt in eclipse3.4 erstellt und in glassfish2.1 deployed. Dsa .ear enthält -.ejb.jar, -.webui.war, general-lib-base.jar (im autodeploy-folder)
Die session bean wird von einer jsf-managed bean aufgerufen, die mit einer annotation @ejb ein attribut vom typ ( ejb-interface_Name) (dieses ist als remote definiert) kennzeichnet.
bekomme folgende fehlermeldung:

....
root cause

javax.ejb.EJBException: nested exception is: java.rmi.ServerException: RemoteException occurred in server thread; nested exception is: 
	java.rmi.RemoteException: nested exception is: javax.ejb.EJBException: nested exception is: javax.ejb.CreateException: Could not create stateless EJB; nested exception is: 
	javax.ejb.EJBException: nested exception is: javax.ejb.CreateException: Could not create stateless EJB

Hab' keinen Plan, was die Ursache sein könnte...bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## Guest (2. Okt 2008)

Seldon-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin Neueinsteiger in JavaEE.
> Habe ein Projekt in eclipse3.4 erstellt und in glassfish2.1 deployed. Dsa .ear enthält -.ejb.jar, -.webui.war, general-lib-base.jar (im autodeploy-folder)
> Die session bean wird von einer jsf-managed bean aufgerufen, die mit einer annotation @ejb ein attribut vom typ ( ejb-interface_Name) (dieses ist als remote definiert) kennzeichnet.
> ...



fixed: im deployment-descriptor vagabundierte noch ne Spezifikation der SessionBean rum... (


----------

